# Suche Tischhalterung für Samsung C49J890



## DerDima (10. Oktober 2018)

*Suche Tischhalterung für Samsung C49J890*

Hi Leute.

Ich verzweifle langsam.

Seit 3 Stunden sitze ich uns suche nach einer vernünftigen und nicht übermäßig teuren Tischhalterung für den Samsung C49J890.

Gerne hätte ich etwas in dieser Richtung:

AmazonBasics Tischhalterung mit Arm fuer 1 Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Leider finde ich keine Halterung für einen Monitor in der Größe und vor Allem zu dem Gewicht von stolzen 15 kg.

Ich kann / will den Monitor nicht an der Wand befestigen. Es sollte also eine Halterung für den Tisch sein.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Hat vielleicht jeman den genannten Monitor an einer Halterung und ist zufrieden mit dieser? Preislich sollte sie nicht über 150,00 € liegen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Grüße
Dima


----------



## gekipptesBit (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Suche Tischhalterung fÃ¼r Samsung C49J890*

Der Monitor hat doch einen teilbaren Fuß und den kann man auch alleine an einer Siebdruckplatte aus dem Baumarkt für nichtmal 10€ befestigen, oder sogar ein klein wenig erhöhen zwecks Tastaturunterschub oder der gleichen.
So wird auch die Schreibtischoberfläche geschont. Ich habe einen 25" der zwar nur 5KG wiegt an einen Monitorständer mit Vesahalterung fest an meinen Tisch montiert. Er kostete nichts, war in einem Container vom Recylinghof mitgenommen von mir(keiner da beim Entsorgen anderer Elektrogeräte von mir).
Dieser hat eine Federhöhenverstellung, diese kann man modifizieren wenn es schwerer sein sollte wie 8KG.


----------



## tobse2056 (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Suche Tischhalterung für Samsung C49J890*

2 Minuten suche auf Amazon:


Fleximounts D7L Gasfeder Monitorhalter Tischhalterung Standfuss fuer 10 "-34" LCD LED TV Bildschirme Flachbildschirm, Belastbarkeit:6-15 kg, neigbar, schwenkbar 360deg, hoehenverstellbar: Amazon.de: Kueche & Haushalt

oder 

HFTEK GM112XF Monitor Tisch Halter Halterung bis 34: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## DerDima (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Suche Tischhalterung für Samsung C49J890*



tobse2056 schrieb:


> 2 Minuten suche auf Amazon:
> 
> 
> Fleximounts D7L Gasfeder Monitorhalter Tischhalterung Standfuss fuer 10 "-34" LCD LED TV Bildschirme Flachbildschirm, Belastbarkeit:6-15 kg, neigbar, schwenkbar 360deg, hoehenverstellbar: Amazon.de: Kueche & Haushalt
> ...



Vielen Dank @tobse2056.

Den Arm von HFTEK hatte ich auch gefunden. Mich schreckt nur die Zoll-"Begrenzung" von 34" ab. Ist dieses nichtssagend? Kann ich bei der Halterrung getrost zugreifen?


----------



## ludscha (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Suche Tischhalterung für Samsung C49J890*

Ich habe diese Ergotron bei amazon gekauft.

Ergotron LX LCD Arm für Tischmontage (45-241-026) ab €'*'119,90 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

An dieser ist ein P 348Q montiert und sie ist einstellbar auf das Monitorgewicht.

Sie hat viele Einstellmöglichkeiten und du kannst die Halterung entweder an die Tischplatte klemmen oder mit einem Loch in die Platte befestigen.

Zudem einen Kabelschacht, um die Kabel zu verstauen und wenns den sein sollte sogar Pivot  möglich.

Liegt alles im Lieferumfang dabei und ne gut bebilderte Bedienungsanleitung.



> Leider finde ich keine Halterung für einen Monitor in der Größe und vor Allem zu dem Gewicht von stolzen 15 kg.



Ohne Standfuß wiegt er ca. 12 Kg.

Mfg


----------



## tobse2056 (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Suche Tischhalterung fÃ¼r Samsung C49J890*



DerDima schrieb:


> Vielen Dank @tobse2056.
> 
> Den Arm von HFTEK hatte ich auch gefunden. Mich schreckt nur die Zoll-"Begrenzung" von 34" ab. Ist dieses nichtssagend? Kann ich bei der Halterrung getrost zugreifen?



Ich wüsste nicht warum die Größe für den Halter eine Rolle spielt, außerdem muss der Hersteller ja irgendwas angeben.

Und würde der Hersteller  49" Zoll angeben,  würden bestimmt Leute probieren ihren Fernseher daran zuklatschen


----------



## Krolgosh (11. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Suche Tischhalterung fÃ¼r Samsung C49J890*



DerDima schrieb:


> Den Arm von HFTEK hatte ich auch gefunden. Mich schreckt nur die Zoll-"Begrenzung" von 34" ab. Ist dieses nichtssagend? Kann ich bei der Halterrung getrost zugreifen?



Hersteller sagt: *Tragfähigkeit: bis zu 16 kg 							 						
*Rechne dann noch den Fuß weg und es müsste passen.


----------



## Goblin10 (4. Januar 2019)

*AW: Suche Tischhalterung für Samsung C49J890*

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen ob du schon fündig gewoden bist?

Wenn ja weilches hast du gewählt?

Falls noch nicht Ergotron HX wäre auch noch ein option.


----------

